# Lowe's Halloween



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

Mine was just starting to get their stuff out last week. They had a nice selection, and their prices looked good.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

I posted a few items of their in the Merchandise Watch thread, but Lowe's, in my opinion, does deserve it's own thread. That's where my primary Halloween shopping is done.

They also have a hanging pirate skeleton for just under $30 and those really tall lanterns for $10 (reg. $40 - not in Halloween section).


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

I've looked at lowes 3 times already & they didn't have anything out yet but our lowes never gets any halloween stuff but maybe i'll go look one more time.


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

sweet&sinister said:


> I've looked at lowes 3 times already & they didn't have anything out yet but our lowes never gets any halloween stuff but maybe i'll go look one more time.



I have a friend who works at Lowes and last year he told me that they said that in 2008 Lowes would carry Halloween decor for the first time. They've had Halloween items in the past, but he told me that in 2008 they would carry a full display of Halloween decor, etc. Be patient. I'm sure yours will put it out soon.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

My Lowes had an endcap worth of stuff out. Nice foam tombstones, some Gemmy products, and lighting.


----------



## Alucard888888 (Aug 10, 2008)

Lowes setup was AWESOME they had tons of stuff that i would buy! I liked the Witch (that i bought) and the Organ player.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Request a USPS moving packet and you'll get a 10% coupon.  I bet I have 3 lowe's and 2 HD coupons right now.

They are frequently on sale on ebay for a buck or two, and they email it to you in PDF form.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

wilbret said:


> Request a USPS moving packet and you'll get a 10% coupon.  I bet I have 3 lowe's and 2 HD coupons right now.
> 
> They are frequently on sale on ebay for a buck or two, and they email it to you in PDF form.


Hey thanks for the info. I shop there daily.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow, will have to check it out, the one by me has never had any thing before, I am excited to see what they have!


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

The Joker said:


> I have a friend who works at Lowes and last year he told me that they said that in 2008 Lowes would carry Halloween decor for the first time. They've had Halloween items in the past, but he told me that in 2008 they would carry a full display of Halloween decor, etc. Be patient. I'm sure yours will put it out soon.


Patient...Whats that??


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

sweet&sinister said:


> Patient...Whats that??


 I don't know... that's what everyone always tells me when I get all anxious about something. **shrugs shoulders**

I stopped at Lowes today and the had some decent 30" tombstones for $7 each. I also picked up two of those gargoyles with the wings that spread open for $8 each. Pretty good price because I've regularly seen those for $20 at other stores. The tombstones also aren't bad for $7.


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

Sounds like you got some good stuff Joker. I guess the Lowes around here is just slow at getting stuff out.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

stop the bus. I wanna get off.
Lowe's has Halloween merchandise?
No way....I gotta check this out soon


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm sure I'll be at Lowes soon enough so I look forward to checking out the Halloween stuff. I keep meaning to look but we are in a rush most of the time when we are there.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

is somebody in canada has seen what's in ourr loews yet ?


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I totally love that stirring witch and have been eyeing it like crazy. I need to go see it in person!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I have a lowes like a mile away from my home. I need to check it out. Never really imagined it would put out as much as everyones saying. And the prices seem unbeatable too! 

Where in lowes do they usally set up? (for most places it seem's to start by the garden center)

Thanks for the tips and head's up!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

EvilMel said:


> I totally love that stirring witch and have been eyeing it like crazy. I need to go see it in person!


 
*Let's go together! This is the one thing I really wanted to get this year. Seeing it in person would be awesome. The video's on youtube arn't that great. But still, awesome prop! *


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I live off Chapman Hwy, which is right nearby a new Lowe's. I'll be going by there this weekend for sure! You can totally come if you want to.


----------



## HallowedEve (Aug 9, 2008)

Both Lowe's stores I've been in have their Halloween items right as you walk in the door to the left, where the garden stuff is typically located. I've noticed they have lots of Gemmy products, and the prices are really good! I got one of those Gargoyles, too, Joker! Couldn't believe the $7.97 price tag after having just seen them elsewhere for $15!


----------



## icetross911 (Aug 8, 2008)

I am totally going to my local Lowe's in the coming weeks. Sounds like they have some interesting Halloween items...


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I went to Lowe's today and saw they finally had the Halloween stuff. Really good prices on the tombstones and the gargoyles that sell for $15 elsewhere.
The best thing I found was on the summer clearance area right next to the Halloween shelf. It's a 14 inch tall amimated owl. His eyes flash yellow, he hoots while his beak moves and his head moves and spins around. He was marked down to $5.00 from $20.00. This was the last one, too.
Only one drawback--it sometimes plays the song "Who can it be now?" in the background while he hoots. I'd rather him just hoot. Still a bargain, though.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

DaveintheGrave said:


> I went to Lowe's today and saw they finally had the Halloween stuff. Really good prices on the tombstones and the gargoyles that sell for $15 elsewhere.
> The best thing I found was on the summer clearance area right next to the Halloween shelf. It's a 14 inch tall amimated owl. His eyes flash yellow, he hoots while his beak moves and his head moves and spins around. He was marked down to $5.00 from $20.00. This was the last one, too.
> Only one drawback--it sometimes plays the song "Who can it be now?" in the background while he hoots. I'd rather him just hoot. Still a bargain, though.
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

You know, I just wanted to let people who are interested in Gemmy's Cauldron Witch know... *caveat emptor*, my friends. I bought her two years ago when she was first released and it stopped working after just a couple of uses. She went back to the store about two weeks after my original purchase and then I learned that many, many other people have had the same problem. I honestly hope that Gemmy fixed the issues with her before re-releasing her, but honestly, I'm not taking any chances. The one at Lowes that I saw yesterday seemed to be working fine, but I just can't trust it... not for $150. If any of you buy her, please be sure to set her up immediately and use her regularly to make sure she continues to work. I'd be very interested to know if they've overhauled her innards to make her more durable.


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

I purcahsed 2 of those owls also!! they had a bunch at my store!

Thejoker, I know what you mean by those witches. The first year they were made, I bought it from sams club. The first one I had wasnt working so i exchanged it for another one. Second one wasn't working. So i changed it again. This time i tested it at the store and she seemed fine. I took her home and bam! She broke again! I was amazed at how cheap they were made! I loved her but I just said forget it. If she wont last me 2 days then she wont last me the years i plan to have her. I think they figured out all the kinks this time around though. I have seen her on display at many locations and they all were working. Congrats gemmy!


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

daveinthegrave, I will be cutting the sound wire in my owl! No noise is better than that annoying who can it be now song. lol


----------



## Homestead Haunt (Jun 15, 2006)

I bought 2 of the witches from Lowes. When I got home and opened the first box it was missing 1 of the power units, the staff, and the microphone. The 2nd witch was fine! Anyway, went back to Lowes and ended up getting the witch missing the parts for $30.00. I am going to do some work and make the witch into a talking old man. Oh, I did manage to get the microohne and the aux cable...someone bought the display and didnt take those parts so they gave them to me!


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

That owl is cool, that is something I would use in my haunt minus the music lol

Can't go wrong for five dollars though right?


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Joker - I bought the witch last year and, knock on wood, she worked well through the holiday and beyond. I had read posts about problems, but she was just too cool to let go - and people got a real kick out of her.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Jon said:


> daveinthegrave, I will be cutting the sound wire in my owl! No noise is better than that annoying who can it be now song. lol


Yea--I figure I'll end up doing that. I like when he just hoots, though. It would be a great prop for an '80's Halloween party!! Or an Australian one.
I'll dissect him later and see what I can do.
About the Gemmy witch---I never bought one, but to anyone wanting one I would say take the time and build your own stirring witch. You'll get more satisfaction out of it and if it breaks you'll know how to fix it.
I built mine several years ago and it's still my favorite prop.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

I told hubby about Lowes now carrying Halloween stuff & I was going over to check it out.......his reply was....."Gimmie your Lowes credit card!!!"lol


Muf


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

ahahahaha Muff you crack me up ! but the worst is i am going there this week end for building stuff and i hope i won't see anything i want cause my card will say hoopidooooooooooo i am burning !!!!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

We were in there last night.

My daughter (18 months) absolutely LOVED the mummy, and cried from the time we messed with it coming in, to the time we were done shopping and swung back past it on the way out. 

Also saw a pipe organ blow up. Was pretty darn cool, as far as blow up's go. Not much else really stood out, to me.


----------



## darth stygian (Jun 19, 2008)

Going to Lowes today to check out the Halloween section 
Well, at least I hope they have it up already


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Hmmm, I'm really tempted to try the witch again. I've saved money for one large prop, but I'm torn between this and Jason at this point. Neither really fits the rest of my decor, but Jason is Jason. I don't have a witch or forest room for my party, so she would be out of place anywhere I put her... I guess I just made my decision, huh? It's just that she's so cool.


----------

